# Stuck one 3 Feb!



## 192

Just kidding, I got stuck this morning. Finally getting the old knee fixed. My season is done. Good luck this week y'all...here's hoping for a hot nurse. The first one reminded me of a billy goat..

Mike


----------



## bchadcherry

Got me!!! Hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## Try'n Hard

...geeez - wish I had known - I have two that need replacing, we could have shared a bed and got a discount!
Hope that goes well and you heal up fast!!


----------



## jmunoz

Good luck man


----------



## espo16

Good luck Mike... remember this when you wake up.. You're having knee surgery... If the ol' hams are hurtin'... ummmmmm.....it was the billy goat...


----------



## 192

Well shit...for some reason the surgery is postponed. After they stuck me and everything ...

Wade or whomever---just delete this thread...


----------



## TailRazor

He's ok everyone, just had to be put on some antibiotics to clear up a lingering yeast infection before they can start reconstruction.


----------



## espo16

grouper22 said:


> Well shit...for some reason the surgery is postponed. After they stuck me and everything ...
> 
> Wade or whomever---just delete this thread...


For some reason my ass.... you know why... they ran the bloodwork... pregnancy test came back positive... oh.... That on top of yeast infection


----------



## 192

You just won something Val. Let me know when you find it.


----------



## Downtime2

Delete?? Nahhhhh..... Curious who da' Daddy is....


----------



## 192

Chad, who shit on the bow of your boat? Oh ya, that was me.


----------



## 192

Downtime2 said:


> Delete?? Nahhhhh..... Curious who da' Daddy is....


If the baby come out like a large yoda lookin feller it might just be a Hatten.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

grouper22 said:


> If the baby come out like a large yoda lookin feller it might just be a Hatten.


 -------------------------------------------------------------------------
You mean like a baby Uncle Fester ?
Uh- huh


----------



## 192

You got it Pat!


----------



## Downtime2

At least we know who the "catcher" is........


----------



## espo16




----------



## 192

I got nothin. I don't like you anymore.


----------



## Downtime2

Dang.......


----------



## 192

Rough lookin kid right there...


----------



## jmunoz

Whaaaaatttt!


----------



## bukshot01

Now that's a face only a mother... I mean father could love.


----------



## jim t

Downtime2 said:


> Delete?? Nahhhhh..... Curious who da' Daddy is....


Ummm....

Jim


----------



## MrFish

Dang.


----------



## espo16

EXACTLY JIM!!! Do you see the resemblance now???


----------



## 192

Dammit Jim! Lol! It's been years since that pic has surfaced


----------



## Jason

Man....I had to do that 1 time when you gotta flush your system w/ that jet fuel they give ya to drink. Starved myself, drank that crap and sat on the throne fer the next few hours with the water spicket at full blast!!! Got to the DR and they canceled it till the next week!!!! Man you talking about upset!!!!

Hope when ya get it done, it goes well brother!


----------



## espo16

These are from the same litter... males 350.00 females 575.00... If you want one get a hold of Jason... includes dewormer and first set of shots... they'll be ready in 3 weeks!


----------



## Downtime2

......and what they grow into.....


----------



## Jason

espo16 said:


> these are from the same litter... Males 350.00 females 575.00... If you want one get a hold of jason... Includes dewormer and first set of shots... They'll be ready in 3 weeks!



NICE!!!! hahaahaha


----------



## 192

Lmfao!


----------



## espo16

Here's a few from previous litters... They turn out real nice... Purple Ribbon Champions... Youve seen the parents in previous pic...great temperaments!!!! Get them before they're gone!!!! Won't last at this price!!!


----------



## hyco

Dang, the ole boy is layed up with a injury and y'all have no mercy. It's a ruff crowd in this place.BUT he probably deserves it


----------



## Try'n Hard

I don't know why I posted that... Just wanted in on the fun. Sorry

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 192

Is that a picture of Jim Tully sight fishing for pompano?


----------



## jim t

grouper22 said:


> Is that a picture of Jim Tully sight fishing for pompano?


DANG IT... You owe me one beer, now where is that screen cleaner? 

Jim


----------



## espo16

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## 192

Man, you are quite the hunter! Well done today Val!


----------



## HisName

hope it all goes well and you have a full recovery.

best I can do for you is to email the hospital and get the nursing staff to read your post , that orta help :thumbup:


----------



## 192

It will be fine, rescheduled for next Tuesday. Appreciate the thoughts. I like you better than my current friends.


----------



## lettheairout

Man hope they get that knee fixed we can't carry you no farther 









Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## 192

Dang! Hope they cut my toenails too!


----------



## Jason

That's all I gotta say bout that!!!!!


----------



## jim t

grouper22 said:


> It will be fine, rescheduled for next Tuesday. Appreciate the thoughts. I like you better than my current friends.


WAIT!!!!

Mike has friends?

(Wife and kids don't count...)

Jim


----------



## 192

See!


----------



## James Fink

Damn Mike. ..maybe James really is my kid...those are FUGLY!


----------



## espo16

Mikey, did you ever get your computer fixed?


----------



## 192

Lol


----------



## jim t

MY EYES!!!... MY EYES!!...

Jim


----------



## espo16

Grouper and Fink back in the day.....


----------



## espo16

And Try'n....


----------



## 192

Espo's 3rd birthday party


----------



## espo16

Jason....


----------



## 192

Halloween circa 1981


----------



## espo16

JoeZ, Charlie Sheen, and TatSoul..... They're still at it...


----------



## MrFish

espo16 said:


> JoeZ, Charlie Sheen, and TatSoul..... They're still at it...


Holy shit, that was funny!


----------



## espo16

SouthAlabama


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

espo16 said:


> SouthAlabama
> 
> View attachment 221785


How the heck did I get roped into this?! Hahahaha that's freakin hilarious.


----------



## espo16

Lettheairout....


----------



## espo16

Sure,icanfish


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Espo


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Jason


----------



## espo16

DeltaDooler and his ol lady....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I was thinking more of this as delta dooler and his lady


----------



## espo16

Nastukey....:whistling:


----------



## espo16

The Bay county crew....


----------



## MrFish

This thread will get really good tomorrow, when everyone wakes up.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

espo16 said:


> The Bay county crew....


Holy crap I'm dying.


----------



## Jason

espo16 said:


> Jason....


Hey.......i never had braces!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Jmunoz with girlfriend and youngin'


----------



## espo16

SaltWaterBuck and Countryboyreese


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Bay county crew again


----------



## Spork

Dammit Jim, leave me out of this! :blink: Let that pic die!!!!


----------



## espo16

jross31455


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Grouper's love child


----------



## espo16

Hyco...


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Splittine


----------



## espo16

JoeZ, Charlie Sheen, and TatSoul.... again....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Tatsoul


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Charlie sheen


----------



## espo16

Harbison....:wheelchair:


----------



## espo16

Jim T.... still lookin fer pompano....


----------



## espo16

Splittine....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Tatsoul and JoeZ


----------



## jim t

Spork said:


> Dammit Jim, leave me out of this! :blink: Let that pic die!!!!


Dave,

Isn't it time for you to come up and not catch Sheepshead?

Jim


----------



## jim t

espo16 said:


> Jim T.... still lookin fer pompano....


Usually I wear a bra...

:whistling::whistling::thumbup::thumbup:

Jim


----------



## Blake R.

This is why I love this forum.


----------



## espo16

Mullet... I'm pretty sure this is him...


----------



## espo16

Yep.... that was him....


----------



## Blake R.

No, it's obviously day time. MH only shoots at night.


----------



## espo16

Hope I don't ketch too much hell in the mornin' boys....


----------



## espo16

my3nme's kids....


----------



## jmunoz

Bahahahahahaha talk about derail !


----------



## 192

Ahhhhh, just like the way it used to be on the forum.


----------



## reel_crazy

dang ... you guys are tough.. hope it works out for ya mike..


----------



## Jason

OK guys, at 1 of Clay's parties I remember taking this pic...I just don't remember everyone in it....

I know Espo, Grouper, SAS, Jmunoz, but I'm not sure of the other 2???


----------



## espo16

Lol....


----------



## Jason

Splittine came over yesterday, and I snapped this shot!


----------



## espo16

How has it come to this.... lol


----------



## Jason

espo16 said:


> How has it come to this.... lol



Hey Val, I shot a deer this AM....unfortunately it was in a dream!!! I woke up right after I shot........probably wouldn't have found it if I stayed sleeping!!!!:whistling:


----------



## espo16

Brother I tell you what...He's gonna be a dandy.... If he's a spike you should get him mounted......


----------



## Try'n Hard

Go to bed early - once - and look what happens!


----------



## Try'n Hard

Payback - you know who you are!










Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16

Oh no you didn't!!!!!

Try'n.... revisited....


----------



## Jason

OK, Try'n...you made me bring out the selfie you took years ago!!!











When Jmunoz takes his youngin' w/ him....










This is back when lettheairout was a single man....he hooked up w/ this one on a dating website....









When I had my last pool party, ole Mullet showed up!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

espo16 said:


> Oh no you didn't!!!!! Try'n.... revisited....


You win!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## espo16

John B...


----------



## espo16

Skullmount1988 and his little cousin....


----------



## espo16

Spooney and the gang....


----------



## Jason

espo16 said:


> Spooney and the gang....



Nice.......hahahaha:thumbsup:


----------



## 192

There are more views of this then when Val killed his 10pt.


----------



## Try'n Hard

SureIcanFish with Kayak


----------



## Jason

This was me and Val on our last deer hunt...


















we are beginning a new deer hunting show called


----------



## espo16

Jason said:


> This was me and Val on our last deer hunt...
> 
> we are beginning a new deer hunting show called


Lol.....


----------



## 192

salt and pepper guide services.


----------



## skullmount1988

grouper22 said:


> salt and pepper guide services.


I'm gonna have to go with pepper on my trip. Salts not doin to good this year


----------



## espo16

skullmount1988 said:


> I'm gonna have to go with pepper on my trip. Salts not doin to good this year


Holy sheep shit that was funny. ..


----------



## TailRazor

Espos prom picture...


----------



## jmunoz

Well grouper Idk how you goin in for surgery has turned into one of the best threads this season but it did congrats. Hey pepper does he get a td for that ?


----------



## 192

I owe it all to the billy goat nurse. I will get a picture of her when I go back in next week!


----------



## 192

Perfect for the "salt" side of the outfitter ad:


----------



## espo16

TailRazor said:


> Espos prom picture...


 
TailRazor and GatorUSN ....


----------



## espo16

Here are a few more of TailRazor throughout the years...


----------



## 192

Whaaaaaat? Lol!


----------



## TailRazor

And another of Espo...


----------



## hyco

Nice to finally put some faces with the names. Espo how come every time someone says this is you there's a pic of a black guy?.....


----------



## espo16

Must be a stupid pic... it don't work...you suck dude...Literally...


----------



## espo16

hyco said:


> Nice to finally put some faces with the names. Espo how come every time someone says this is you there's a pic of a black guy?.....


I dunno!!! :confused1:


----------



## espo16

TailRazor's yearbook pic....


----------



## TailRazor

Omg! Ahhhhh, lol... Disgusting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyco

MY EYES, MY EYES.---skull mount you gotta give some kind of warning. That ain't something you can unsee.....


----------



## lettheairout

Man o man I leave for a few hours and look what it has turned into. Funny thing is that's what I really look like.

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout

Jason 









Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout

Espo 









Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout

Jmunoz. 









Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## jmunoz

lettheairout said:


> Jmunoz.
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


Haha that's my exact face I would make about this season so far


----------



## skullmount1988

hyco said:


> MY EYES, MY EYES.---skull mount you gotta give some kind of warning. That ain't something you can unsee.....


Word is tryn took it out on a date back in the day. And you read what his shirt says in his pic.


----------



## skullmount1988

espo16 said:


> Tell the truth Skully.... you already had that video saved on your phone for quite some time now.... don't lie....


I wasn't gonna tell everyone your married to her but...


----------



## espo16

inch: take it back....


----------



## 192

I am gonna do that next time my wife comes home. Without the song of course.


----------



## skullmount1988

grouper22 said:


> I am gonna do that next time my wife comes home. Without the song of course.


Damn there's a song on it? A buddy sent it to me thru text and I watched it on my phone and guess it didn't play the song. What song is it?


----------



## 192

I am smarter than that.


----------



## skullmount1988

No I'm serious. It didn't play a song.


----------



## espo16

skullmount1988 said:


> Damn there's a song on it? A buddy sent it to me thru text and I watched it on my phone and guess it didn't play the song. What song is it?


Riiiiiiight.....:whistling:


----------



## Downtime2

Ya'll fun it up, but, no flinging weenies on here.........


----------



## 192

Downtime2 said:


> Ya'll fun it up, but, no flinging weenies on here.........


You saved it for later...didn't you:whistling:


----------



## skullmount1988

espo16 said:


> Riiiiiiight.....:whistling:


Does the song make it funnier or more disgusting?


----------



## espo16

skullmount1988 said:


> Does the song make it funnier or more disgusting?


How could you... have you no shame? Unscrupulous I tell ya... just plain low down...I cannot believe that you would stoop that low.. shame on you skullmount1988...shame on you...


----------



## espo16

Nice avatar Mike...


----------



## Jason

skullmount1988 said:


> I'm gonna have to go with pepper on my trip. Salts not doin to good this year



No kidding......:001_huh::whistling::thumbsup: 

Hey, I did see 3 big ole nannies tonight though!!!:thumbup: Although I wouldn't see em ifin it was doe days!!!


----------



## 192

espo16 said:


> Nice avatar Mike...


I think the bald bandit hijacked it.


----------



## espo16

grouper22 said:


> I think the bald bandit hijacked it.


Lol


----------



## Downtime2

grouper22 said:


> I think the bald bandit hijacked it.


No shit....


----------



## 192

Dammit!


----------



## jim t

Downtime2 said:


> No shit....


My HERO!!! :thumbup::thumbup::notworthy::notworthy:

Jim


----------



## 192

Ha!


----------



## Downtime2

Lol...


----------



## Jason

This is when Espo got married!!!! He was sporting them threads!!!!









At the reception Grouper had to take a break and sit down!









Skully had to try to impress the ladies...









Jmunoz was wore out and was gonna take a nap!









Splittine was getting some lovin'









And Tryn was just chilling waiting his 30 minutes to jump in the pool!!!


----------



## espo16

Yup... He da pappy....


----------



## 192

Holy hell...lmao! Good ones Jason!


----------



## John B.

Holy. Freaking. Crap...

That's one ugly avatar Mike.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## espo16

And Jason was trying to get his lights turned back on...


----------



## Downtime2

John B. said:


> Holy. Freaking. Crap...
> 
> That's one ugly avatar Mike.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Check 6, check 6...


----------



## 192

Hahaha!


----------



## John B.

Downtime2 said:


> Check 6, check 6...












Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Jason

Whaaaaatttttttttt!!!!


----------



## John B.

Jason said:


> Whaaaaatttttttttt!!!!
> 
> Video Link: www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_UvfESHUjI


Is that brown fella with the mustache Espo?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Jason

Downtime after he passed out at the last PFF party....someone had fun w/ a beedazler!!!








Espo when he went w/ Downtime to the barber.....


----------



## 192

Congrats John, didn't hear about the nuptials:thumbsup:


----------



## John B.

Jason...









Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## John B.

grouper22 said:


> Congrats John, didn't hear about the nuptials:thumbsup:


Bahahahaaa

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## 192

Halloween '99


----------



## John B.

grouper22 said:


> Halloween '99


That ain't right... 

Yall ever seen the Dave Chapelle Clayton Bygsby skit?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## espo16

Kiss my ass Mike... Hey Fester make this his new avatar....


----------



## jim t

Hmmm...






Jim


----------



## 192

John B. said:


> That ain't right...
> 
> Yall ever seen the Dave Chapelle Clayton Bygsby skit?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Yep...hilarious.


----------



## Jason

John B. said:


> Jason...
> 
> View attachment 222785
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Come on John...late in the game brother (been posted) how could ya miss it....:thumbup:

I do love that pic though!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## John B.

jim t said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJkHykGRXrw
> 
> Jim


Why's willie wonka dressed like a cowboy?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## John B.

Jason said:


> Come on John...late in the game brother (been posted) how could ya miss it....:thumbup:
> 
> I do love that pic though!!!!:thumbsup:


I haven't gone through and read anything except for the buck deer and the last few pages. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## 192

John B. said:


> I haven't gone through and read anything except for the buck deer and the last few pages. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


There are some real gems in this thread of filth.


----------



## John B.

grouper22 said:


> There are some real gems in this thread of filth.


Hopefully it won't get deleted like that first date thread...

That was PFF gold.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## MrFish

This one didn't really hit it's stride until about 11 last night.


----------



## 192

Agree--crack ho (Espo) dropped it in third and punched it.


----------



## lettheairout

No reason to delete this thread. All fun and games and all the same people involved

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## espo16

grouper22 said:


> Agree--crack ho (Espo) dropped it in third and punched it.


Now ain't THAT about a bitch....


----------



## Jason

Back when Downtime was younger (and I had hair) we went fer a haircut and he started drinking on the way...








When we got to his barber and I told him I wanted a sexy haircut like him!








It was time to get ready fer a night out on the town and we picked up Espo's gal before we met up w/ him...








Jim was too busy feeding his shark....








John was too busy giving his kiddo a bath so he said he couldn't go!








We got to the party and lettheairout was already tanked!








Tryn' had a hard day fishing but he still showed up!!!








All in all it was a purty good night!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## espo16

Holy shit man!!!! Now that's a tan!!!


----------



## 192

Definitely Wade's form and specialty!


----------



## lettheairout

Espo riding around NAS 









Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout

Jason after the Christmas dinner









Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## Jason

The next day we were all shocked to find Odumba on the back of a milk carton....









A local "Capt" had a training class that day and was so distraught that his training safety was a little lacking.....


----------



## Jason

lettheairout said:


> Jason after the Christmas dinner
> 
> View attachment 222881
> 
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


Hahaha I saw a woman cop in New Orleans that was 2X that size....I should have snapped a pic of her....couldn't believe the size of her....:blink:


----------



## espo16

Lettheairout riding on NAS


----------



## lettheairout

Jim t getting ready for work









Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## lettheairout

Well at least I picked a big strong man

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## 192

Jim T after work, on a layover in Tahiti.


----------



## jmunoz

John B. said:


> That ain't right...
> 
> Yall ever seen the Dave Chapelle Clayton Bygsby skit?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


"if anybody is gonna be havin sex with my sister its gonna be me"


----------



## Downtime2

How cute....JimT's "fudge" plane...


----------



## 192

Lmao


----------



## jim t

lettheairout said:


> Jim t getting ready for work
> 
> View attachment 222905
> 
> 
> Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


I'm more the Iceman type:

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/8afa50b440/iceman-the-later-years-from-nino


Jim


----------



## jmunoz

Post #200


----------



## 192

Damn Jason I didn't know you had a "mounted" patrol in Santa Rosa.


----------



## jim t

Any of you guys post any more pictures of me as an old skinny guy in a banana hammock, and I'll kill ya...








Jim


----------



## John B.

jim t said:


> Any of you guys post any more pictures of me as an old skinny guy in a banana hammock, and I'll kill ya...
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUtHkSw9nEY
> 
> Jim


Haha. I watched Stripes last night!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## espo16

jim t said:


> Any of you guys post any more pictures of me as an old skinny guy in a banana hammock, and I'll kill ya...
> 
> Jim


A younger Jim back in the 70's...


----------



## jim t

espo16 said:


> A younger Jim back in the 70's...
> 
> View attachment 222961



I SWEAR I snorted beer out of my nose on that picture.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## 192

You are racking up the beer we owe ya!


----------



## skullmount1988

grouper22 said:


> Damn Jason I didn't know you had a "mounted" patrol in Santa Rosa.


That's bigger than the one I posted earlier!


----------



## Downtime2

Mike....you have quite the fascination with tube steak....


----------



## 192

I thought that was a night stick


----------



## espo16

Downtime2 said:


> Mike....you have quite the fascination with tube steak....


Finally... Someone who agrees with me.... He sends so much of that shit I was starting to believe I was the weird one...


----------



## 192

Here we go. You 2 will not turn me queer however hard you may try with this reverse psychology angle.


----------



## TailRazor




----------



## jim t

grouper22 said:


> Here we go. You 2 will not turn me queer however hard you may try with this reverse psychology angle.


It's okay Mike... you're among friends...

Jim


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

jim t said:


> It's okay Mike... you're among friends...
> 
> Jim


And possible lovers....


----------



## TailRazor

Your sick Espo!


----------



## SHO-NUFF

I don't think I know any of you, but I can say I have had more laughs from this post than I can remember in a long time. Damn sure cant be thin skinned to play your game. I don't know if I am looking forward to meeting any of you or not!! :blink:


----------



## espo16

TailRazor said:


> Your sick Espo!


Who is that? Are they the same dudes me and the wife saw you at the movies with the other night?


----------



## espo16

grouper22 said:


> Here we go. You 2 will not turn me queer however hard you may try with this reverse psychology angle.


Mike.... I knew you were gay a long time ago... stop denying it... stop running away from it.... Here... take this test... It will tell you if you're gay or not....


----------



## espo16

Morning boys!!!! Feeling good!!!! Chad I tell you what son... your mom is a firecracker!!!!! Whew!!!


----------



## espo16

TailRazor said:


> Tubesteak Tuesday


You would post something like that....


----------



## 192

espo16 said:


> Morning boys!!!! Feeling good!!!! Chad I tell you what son... your mom is a firecracker!!!!! Whew!!!


Dang...lol...

Dominican Republic, otter, brown.


----------



## espo16

grouper22 said:


> Dang...lol...
> 
> Dominican Republic, otter, brown.


Liar....


----------



## TailRazor

I'll gut your black ass like a pig!


----------



## Jason

I'm getting the itch fer fishing guys...ya'll still wearing the sunglasses from next year???

Espo








JoeZ








Grouper








Jmunoz








AND I AM NOT GOING TO DOWNTIME's BARBER AGAIN!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Sure got quiet fast.

Test... test... testing


----------



## 192

Gandy Girl is still here


----------



## Downtime2

An she got the hand hole ears for ya'....


----------



## jim t

Once, 

In a Navy far long ago. At NAS Cecil Field we tried to start a Friday Happy Hour with strippers and stuff.

Well strippers were not allowed. But we invited the Jacksonville Bulls Cheerleaders one friday and held a dating game thing.

My buddy was hosting. He shared the "questions" the girl (Cheerlleader) would ask with me, one of the three "bachelors".

One question... "Describe your perfect date..."

Of course Bachelor 1 and 2 talked about "beach walks" or " candle light dinners"...

My answer to a perfect date... "Oh, about 3 feet tall, with big ears, and a flat head..." 

Needless to say I lost, but got a HUGE laugh.

Jim


----------



## 192

Jim T, 3rd from the left


----------



## MrFish

BigRick


----------



## jmunoz

Legendary!


----------



## Jason

Justin, you know it's fer the end of the season.....


----------

